# Terrible 2's?



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

My dog (1 1/2 yr old black lab) has started to more and more not listen to me while out hunting. When he goes on blind retrieves he will just swim the decoys until he finds it and not listen to my commands and hand signals (last season he listened and retrieved very well). I was wondering if anyone else had experience with this and any advice on how to break this awful habit would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

First properly condition him to an e-collar if he's not already then enforce your commands, or get a swimming suit and do it the hard way 

Don't just buy an e collar and strap it on him though... its a process and you have to follow it carefully prior to using it in a hunting situation around birds

good luck


----------



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

got the e-collar on him and he still goes wild


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Drill him on land away from birds until you are sure he understands your hand signals and commands, if he still doesn't comply have a vet check his hearing ( yes I am serious) if his hearing is ok and he demonstrates he understands your commands

you aren't being tough enough


----------

